# POLL: What kind of phone do you have at home?



## Hooked (5/11/19)

I'm just wondering how many people have landlines at home.


----------



## zadiac (5/11/19)

I cancelled mine when I moved away from ADSL. Mobile only.


----------



## Bulldog (5/11/19)

Same here cancelled when fibre went live, Mobile only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/11/19)

Bulldog said:


> Same here cancelled when fibre went live, Mobile only.



@Bulldog You've got fibre there???? We're waiting ... first they said "definitely by December". Now it's "some time early next year" because there are "challenges". One of the "challenges" is the viability of fibre in a small town. But Grotto is smaller than Yzer, yet you have fibre??

So ... we wait ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog (5/11/19)

Yes @Hooked went live last year this time. There are only 220 properties here so I am also surprised hearing that Yzer does not have fibre yet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (5/11/19)

VoIP and mobile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/11/19)

I have a VOIP phone and mobile phone. The VOIP is actually a soft-phone(virtual phone) on my desktop. 
Its better that way because I don't have to pay a rental and I only pay for what I use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/11/19)

Still have a landline
Had the free calls on Telkom which served me well for years
But now that most don’t have landlines anymore I am calling people less on their landlines and more on their mobile.
For work, there is still quite a lot of landline calls but some of them have kept their number but ported to a voip service at work level, so I get billed for the calls. 

Not sure how long my landline will remain justified...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (12/11/19)

*Bump*


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/11/19)

Normal cell and fibre.
I dont want to pay for anything that has to do with telkom

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

